# TUSA gear; Good stuff??



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm looking at buying some used scuba stuff from a guy. All I know at the moment is that the BC, Regs and computer are supposed to be TUSA brand. He is supposed to be getting me the exact model #'s etc. on the equip.

I'm just wondering if TUSA is good quality stuff or cheap stuff?? 

I have heard of TUSA and I actually havea pair of TUSA fins but, I've been out of diving for a while and I'm not up on my gear.

Thanks


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I've never used any TUSA gear, but what I have seen; it looks well made. TUSA is a Japanise company, so quality control should be good. I don't know who around here sells or services it though and that is one of the first things you need to find out. Regardless of the brand; when you are looking at used gear, have it checked out before risking your life with it.

I just did a retailer search on the company web site. Looks like all the shops here support the brand.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

From what I've seen, they make quality gear. One of my buddies dives with a Tusa mask. I dive with a Tusa computer (but I believe the computer is made by someone else and branded as Tusa).

MBT sells Tusa gear.

Felix


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

tusa iq700 is the same computer as the nitek duo from dive rite


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Like John said the Tusa computer is the same as the diverite computer and the same as the cressi archimedes as well..



All three are made by Seiko for those companies and are identical except the shell is a little different on mainly the Cressi but great computers too...



Tusa to my knowledge is a good line and trustworthy...



MBT carries Tusa gear so Jim or Fritz can probably give you more advice on the gear..


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks, I was thinking it was Seiko, but couldn't remember for sure.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a few more details on this gear.

Next I'm trying to figure if it's a fair deal overall?

can anyone gimme a yay or nay on this? I'd appreciate it.

$500 = what he's asking

-1st stage regulator, BC hose,2 second stage regulators and a dive console showing depth and PSI; withregulator bag(US Divers, 10yrs old approx.)

-Tusa imprex wrist dive computer (7yrs old approx.)

-Tusa imprex BC

-Tusa Spring suit

-Tusa Full suit

-Gloves and booties

-Tusa Fins

-2 masks w/ a snorkel

-2 dive knifes

-dive flag on a float

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

TUSA is good equipment, and it holds up as good as any brand I've seen. If the gear is 7-10 years old, there may be some issues with servicing, particularly the computer and BC. The Regs shouldn't be an issue.

Get the seller to let you bring it by MBT and we'll be happy to check it out (free of charge) and give you estimates on any repairs or service it may need.

Although the Dive Rite NITEK and TUSA IQ-700 are the same, the TUSA usesupdated software and that is the model we sell. Zeagle also just started selling the same computer, but I'm not sure which software version. MBT Sells all 3 brands.

Jim

MBT Divers

(850) 455-7702

www.mbtdivers.com


----------

